

Ask HN: what was your first startup event like? - andraskindler

How did you prepare your team for your first startup event ever (as a startup)? What should we expect?
======
zsedbal
Most importantly learn your pitch by heart and if possible have a working demo
of your service or application. Our experiences: [http://blog.getinch.com/how-
to-get-out-most-of-startup-event...](http://blog.getinch.com/how-to-get-out-
most-of-startup-event-toa/)

